
Writing Tight: Why Tiny Business Plans Are Best - danw
http://www.stoweboyd.com/messengers/2007/09/writing-tight-w.html
======
ivankirigin
This makes sense.

It's called editing, and the author of the post shows a good way to make
people do it: add constraints.

The kind of discussion he hopes will arise from getting the core of the
document out in the open should probably be happening anyway. I suppose plenty
is lost in day-to-day activities.

How about a corollary to writing the 10-page business plan: write an elevator
pitch that you can post to twitter.

~~~
danw
You should have a two sentance pitch that can sum up your company. Compacting
that down to a twitter/text message makes sense. Heres a guide on how to write
one: <http://www.npdbd.umn.edu/deliver/elevator.html>

------
bmaier
10 pages is too long.

Isolate the key variables and focus on them, the rest will come organically as
a result.

Plans and rigidity are tough on startups. If you can't fit a summary of your
idea and plan in the space that one of PG's essay takes up, you've wasted too
much time on the plan.

